# Anyone use M&W 4500 round balers?



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Has anyone own or have owned a M&W 4500 baler with netwrap. Looking at one nearby for 8K, with 2580 bales through it and always shedded. Hard to find cheaper netwrap baler here, almost all are twine. Thanks guys.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a M&W 4500, love it and hate it. A 4500 is string wrap only, the 4590 is string & NET. Wish mine was a 4590,I have not found a way to convert a 4500 to net. M&W balers are now owned by Arts Way mfg.

I got my 4500 used about 1500 rolls through it for $2250.00. For the last 4 years it has been the most trouble free baler that I have ever seen. Replaced 1 hyd hose. If you can keep the leaves on the hay in the windrow they WILL be in the roll of hay. The mfg says you only have to use 40pto hp to run it, I would not want to even try 50hp, mine is a hp hog, 85 will run it good, 100 is about right even then the tractor will work hard sometimes. I average 19 rolls an hour with string tie.

I bale bermuda and bahia grass. It is easy to get a 1000lb roll. You do not want to use 110 twine if you are making a heavy roll,BTDT,use at least 150 twine. My 4500 makes an UGLY roll compared to some of the other balers, they stand up good and transport good and the COWS don't care what the roll looks like. They just don't sell Any more questions just ask, if I can be of any more help I will do my best to help you. They are a good simple baler. Good luck

scrapiron


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for this post guy because I have been shopping and I seen a MW4590 on tractorhouse just south of me that was a nice price. I wonder if the netwrap bales are better looking to sell. I use most for my cattle, but have lots of nice hay I could sell this year for the first time in a few years. Arts Way also has the Miller Pro line if I recall as well. The price is right on these M&Ws and they appear to be simple balers. Also, I do not think they have a great resell value, but I keep them until they are well used...Have a JD 510 right now...lol. I am still shopping for a replacement and this one I seen has few bales on it, so it got my attention. Good used netwrap balers are hard to find around Indiana without costing much more than they are worth. Looked at a Vermeer at Rochester New Holland and they wanted too much and admitted it had some netwrap problems and would not even budge on price. Figured it could go somewhere else and be their headache. Strike three for trying to deal with those guys at that New Holland dealer. All other used netwrap balers around here are John Deere, which means you pay a premium for that special green paint...lol...even though they are good balers I believe. Found a nice Krone 160B on tractorhouse, but by the time the weekend came around to go up and look at it , it was sold. Supply and demand I guess for the netwrap balers here...twine only is everywhere for pretty cheap on New Holland, Gehl, and Case IH.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. ;-) Scrapiron, you are right it is a 4590 with netwrap. I may buy it this week. Have to see where the nearest parts place is at. DT, they are high here as well and lots of twine only on the market. We must have have been slow going to netwrap here compared to the farmers out west. Hope this one works well for me, it is my first round baler.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a M&W 4590 it will string tie, plastic wrap and is supposed to be able to use net wrap. We have had the roller close to 20 years. Very little trouble. We run it with a 3020JD. It is very easy to use. Krone and M&W had a connection when M&W were first built. Krone and M&W used to have some parts that were the same then they went their own way. I think to start with the gearbox was either M&W or Krone and a few other parts were the same. They are not the fastest roller and a lot of people don't put enough hay in the rolls and make a sloppy looking roll. If you look at my photos in the photo gallery you can see some of my plastic wrapped rolls that the baler puts on and see what the rolls look like as we were feeding back when the snow was on. Our rolls are rock solid as you can see in the photos. I would buy another, It has been a good baler for us. The pictures are titled pics around the farm 1-14-11 in the photo gallery. kyfred


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

What is that black wrap you are putting on? Is it for haylage or are those bales baled dry?


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

It's plastic wrap that goes on like net wrap. Our M&W dealer here in Falmouth Ky. sells it. The ends are open just black plastic that has a thin layer of glue or something sticky so it is self sealing so the plastic won't come off. Works pretty good. The hay is dry not haylage.


----------



## farmplan1 (May 7, 2012)

I have a M and W 5605 and have a 5600 coming this weekend, with only 700 bales thru it. 2 things about a m and w, it must have a good windrow, use a vermeer hyd twin rake. The string guides must be adjusted correctly to catch the string or you have to get out and put it on by hand. I didn't think much of the factory chain oiler so I mounted a 3gal alum tank on the side with elec pump and can oil the chain with just turning on a switch.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

We got a 1500 and 4500 that I really don't know how much hay they have baled. Both have been good to us. Parts are cheap except for pickup teeth. All bearing can be picked up local or ordered in bulk online. Just got a vermeer with net and it takes 10 seconds from stop to dump. With the others its a throw out bearing at least once a year sometimes twice. Yea if we could have found a M&W with net probably would have got it, they are just so simple except for taking so long to tie.


----------

